# Traveling with a child



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

I’m getting ready to head out and hope to be able to travel more often from now on. 
Being a new mother for almost two years now I haven’t don’t much traveling and prior to that I wasn’t able to leave my city, so now Im really wanting to explore, even if at times I can only go for a weekend.
Anyone travel with a kid before?
Tips, places to go, and any related advice is appreciated!
Thanks y’all


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 22, 2019)

What kind of traveling?


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

@ibuzzard train ( obvi not freight), car, airplane would be my only options really, I think. Buses too, innercity mostly.
I’m hoping to get advice on good city’s to visit or maybe someone’s found an epic park or cool spot that’s fam friendly. 
Want to go somewhere new!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (May 22, 2019)

Dennis the Menace Park in Monterey is the sickest public playground I know. ...and i consider myself a connoisseur of such things.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 22, 2019)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Dennis the Menace Park in Monterey is the sickest public playground I know. ...and i consider myself a connoisseur of such things.



My best tip for making kids happy on a trip? Get a place to stay near a body of water of any kind, waters edge is best - lake, river, doesn’t matter.Then, watch like a hawk.

This , first for my kids, now for my grandkids - was the secret to stress free vacations, better even than expensive trips to any theme park like Disneyland, or really, any other thing we did. When they are old enough, they will take care of themselves, only coming around you when it’s time to eat again.

You cannot expect a child that young to sit still for hours on end, though you may luck out and get a good traveler. Just don’t expect it.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 22, 2019)

Lately my friends have been telling me horror stories about driving long distances with there kids (5 or under). They get bored, restless, and act crazy!!! Just sayin.. ( :


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 22, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Lately my friends have been telling me horror stories about driving long distances with there kids (5 or under). They get bored, restless, and act crazy!!! Just sayin.. ( :



This x100. I'm super biased because I'm not the biggest fan of kids in general but putting other people through hour plus long bus rides with a screaming child (chances are yer kids gonna scream, that's what kids do) is a real drag. If it's at all a option try to get yer own vehicle, like @Brodiesel710 said kids get restless and not being in control of when/where you can stop is gonna be real draining on not only you, but yer kid is gonna be miserable and so are the other passengers who are near you.

Just about every parent who I've been around that travels with their kid does it in a van with their spouse and switches between driving while the other entertains the little fella.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 22, 2019)

you might think about getting a school bus, you wouldn't be the first family to live and travel in one.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 22, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> This x100. I'm super biased because I'm not the biggest fan of kids in general but putting other people through hour plus long bus rides with a screaming child (chances are yer kids gonna scream, that's what kids do) is a real drag. If it's at all a option try to get yer own vehicle, like @Brodiesel710 said kids get restless and not being in control of when/where you can stop is gonna be real draining on not only you, but yer kid is gonna be miserable and so are the other passengers who are near you.
> 
> Just about every parent who I've been around that travels with their kid does it in a van with their spouse and switches between driving while the other entertains the little fella.



What he said X10.

I used to self righteously look down my nose at parents who would use tv as a babysitter/pacifier. Then, we took the minivan from our home near the Bay Area, with our three kids, and aimed it south towards Disney Land in Anaheim

You know the drill, 5 1/2 hours to the Grapevine at the beginning of the greater LA Area - then, another 4 hours through some really bad traffic to go the rest of the way. By the time we were in Paso Robles, a little over 2 hours into our trip, the little shits were driving us up the wall. I cut over to I 5 from US101 on Hwy 46. And there, at a truck-stop in Lost Hills, I found our Salvation. Cost me, I think 79.00 on sale, a cheap TV/ VCR. I went in to buy snacks , after we forced the kids to at least TRY to use the restroom. I came out hauling what turned out to be a very good purchase. I guess I kicked my principles/ideals/beliefs to the curb, never regretting it for one moment. Those kids made almost no sound till we reached Orange County. I bought a small selection of crappy tapes in the impulse buy basket near the register.

Yes, get a mini van with an entertainment center in your future. Right now, that little one may be too young to be long mesmerized by something as simple as an electronic screen. That’ll change soon enough.


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

@Rhubarb Dwyer thank you!!! Just might check out in a couple weeks!


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

@ibuzzard he likes the beach! We’ll check out a lake sometime soon. 
I agree about sitting for hours, we traveled from Illinois to Oklahoma, Texas then back to Cali by vehicle a year ago, (he was 9 months old). He did pretty good but now that he’s older I don’t think it’ll be the same story.
Stopping periodically is definitely going to be what’s best for sure.


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

@Brodiesel710 i can totally believe that! We flown in a plane half way across the USA with him at 9 months and it was hard because we couldn’t just stop and get off for a bit. 
Fortunately we have our own vehicles and can stop when we need to. 
Although it’s a lot different traveling with a kid, it brings a whole new outlook and I enjoy seeing him in awe of everything new to him!


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

@SlankyLanky totally get it! Stuck in a bus with crying/whining kids, especially not your own, is annoying af. 
We do have our own vehicle so that won't
Be a problem  
I actually enjoy having a kid! Traveling with him is exciting because it makes it not all about my experience but also about his and watching him discover new sites. He brings a joy no words can describe!


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 22, 2019)

@Matt Derrick def want to get some type of RV! It would make it easier to travel with him and for us for sure. 
Looks like something I should start saving up for


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 22, 2019)

PrisMiQue said:


> @Brodiesel710 i can totally believe that! We flown in a plane half way across the USA with him at 9 months and it was hard because we couldn’t just stop and get off for a bit.
> Fortunately we have our own vehicles and can stop when we need to.
> Although it’s a lot different traveling with a kid, it brings a whole new outlook and I enjoy seeing him in awe of everything new to him!



At that age, stopping frequently, and finding out from local mothers with kids his age, which is the very best park with play equipment, would work. If you are near Santa Cruz, hit me up for some local info, I’m a grandpa that’s always toting my grandkids around. Also, stop in to our little hotdog cart/cafe, we’ll feed you guys on the house.


----------



## Tony Pro (May 22, 2019)

I don't have any advice to give but as someone who is the product of 'mobile parenting' I commend you for making the choice to travel. It's not easy, it won't be easy, but you're gonna raise a fantastic kid. My mother chose quality of life for my sister and I over stability. If once in a blue moon she got an alimony check, she spent it on plane tickets for the three of us. Looking back I cringe at how much hardship she had to go through, but while I was young it was all a blast. I much preferred the tents we slept in over the moldy-ass apartments we shacked up in. Hitchhiking was a part of life, something I thought all families did. Not until I was a teenager and became a materialist overnight did I have any sense of being deprived (of a home, possessions, things other kids had). Growing up with no sense of belonging other than to family really helped me get my values straight.


----------



## marmar (May 23, 2019)

I've travelled with my kid since he was 3. We hitched rides from coast to coast. When he was 5 I bought a van and we lived/travelled in it for four years between school. I never had "other partner" or whatever bullshit the above commenters who never travelled with kids told ya. Don't listen to any bullshit is all I'm saying. Do what makes you happy and your kid will be tagging along happy also. Mine loved travelling, never been bored and has way more stories to tell about places he s been then any classmates he ever had. Summer festivals are great to take kids to, like rainbow gatheirngs have kid villages you should totally check some of them out. And being on the road with kid is not any harder then being anywhere else with a kid. It's just more fun.


----------



## marmar (May 23, 2019)

@SlankyLanky wow dude, besides being reactionary agro mod you got anything else to say? I disliked your comment to op because it is discouraging and not helpful or nice in any way. (The friendliest mod my ass)


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 23, 2019)

PrisMiQue said:


> @SlankyLanky totally get it! Stuck in a bus with crying/whining kids, especially not your own, is annoying af.
> We do have our own vehicle so that won't
> Be a problem
> I actually enjoy having a kid! Traveling with him is exciting because it makes it not all about my experience but also about his and watching him discover new sites. He brings a joy no words can describe!



Ah right on that's what's up, I incorrectly assumed when you said by car that you meant hitching. If y'all have yer own vehicle then sounds like yer good to go! And that's dope dude I'm glad you are enjoying time with him that shits important.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 23, 2019)

marmar said:


> @SlankyLanky wow dude, besides being reactionary agro mod you got anything else to say? I disliked your comment to op because it is discouraging and not helpful or nice in any way. (The friendliest mod my ass)



Uh, what?


----------



## marmar (May 23, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Uh, what?


Cuz you put "dislike" to my comment right after I "disliked "yours. Now corrected it to "disagree" and pretend like you don't know what I'm talking about. Got you. Have a nice day


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 23, 2019)

@marmar if you would like to set the reactions differently on my tablet so that they are easier for me to read i wouldn't be upset about it. I apparently offend you by me having bad vision so let me say that I'm very sorry that I upset you with my initial button tap, as you stated I meant to disagree, not to dislike yer comment. I fixed it though as you pointed out, I'm really sorry about this misunderstanding and I honestly hope we can both move on with our lives and not clutter up op's post with yer opinion of me not being the friendliest mod. Have a nice day.


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 23, 2019)

@ibuzzard thank you!! 
Last time we went to Santa Cruz was right before I had Zeke (son). Definitely would love to go back soon! 
Let ya know! : )


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 23, 2019)

@Tony Pro thank you for sharing! 
I hope to show Zeke (my son) different ways of living to open his mind up. 
I’ve always valued my traveling experiences and I know how good it is for well being. 
His father has very little experience traveling. I hope to bring them both to it, I know they’ll love it!


----------



## PrisMiQue (May 23, 2019)

@marmar so awesome! 
Hope to buy some type of RV at some point and hit the road! 
Festivals sound fun and like a great idea. I’ll have to look into what’s going on this summer and start planning! 
I’m really excited  thank you for sharing your insights and experiences!


----------



## wokofshame (May 23, 2019)

What up? My life now is travelling in an RV for work from jobsite to jobsite with a partner and 2-year old. Riding in the RV is way easier with the kid than riding in a car, we have her carseat in the front seat and she loves the view from the "bus". It has it's challenges, keeping the plumbing, electrical, heat, A/C, and automotive systems of an RV or bus conversion running are all important but when you have a kid and a job it's pretty darn pertinent to not have one of them break.
Probably going to try to be settled down by the time she starts kindergarten. One, it's free childcare, and two, far bigger, i think it's important to be able to grow social relationships and friends outside of your weirdo parents.
How did it work with you Marmar- did you homeschool or just get off road for the summer?
I agree with whoever said that it's no harder than just having a 2-year old in general. It's pretty darn time-consuming in any case and there is a lot of screaming kid and lost sleep and logistical challenges but I don't feel the logistical challenges are much harder in the RV than they were in a crappy apt in the hood.
I do feel it gives kids a perspective that is a great opportunity, a depth of perspective and an understanding of faraway places, cultural differences, geography, etc. Kids that never get to leave their hometown are deprived IMHO


----------



## marmar (May 27, 2019)

wokofshame said:


> What up? My life now is travelling in an RV for work from jobsite to jobsite with a partner and 2-year old. Riding in the RV is way easier with the kid than riding in a car, we have her carseat in the front seat and she loves the view from the "bus". It has it's challenges, keeping the plumbing, electrical, heat, A/C, and automotive systems of an RV or bus conversion running are all important but when you have a kid and a job it's pretty darn pertinent to not have one of them break.
> Probably going to try to be settled down by the time she starts kindergarten. One, it's free childcare, and two, far bigger, i think it's important to be able to grow social relationships and friends outside of your weirdo parents.
> How did it work with you Marmar- did you homeschool or just get off road for the summer?
> I agree with whoever said that it's no harder than just having a 2-year old in general. It's pretty darn time-consuming in any case and there is a lot of screaming kid and lost sleep and logistical challenges but I don't feel the logistical challenges are much harder in the RV than they were in a crappy apt in the hood.
> I do feel it gives kids a perspective that is a great opportunity, a depth of perspective and an understanding of faraway places, cultural differences, geography, etc. Kids that never get to leave their hometown are deprived IMHO



Yeah I sent him to kindergarten, altho I didn't want to, but there was some circumstances with court involved and they forced me to enroll kid in school. Which thankfully he liked right away, because of the social aspect of it. So after kindergarten we travelled in the summers. It was difficult for me, to get used to the around the school schedule but for the kid it worked


----------

